# 47cm of snow with a Deere



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey guys. Here's a little video I made while working in my tractor. Shot in a John Deere 6420 with a Normand double screw blower (with side discharge) and an inversed plow. 

Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxBrBNOOMEw&sns=em


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

cool video that tractor throws snow far


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

sweet video Thumbs Up


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's the full video!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Good Video


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Great editing!!


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Wasn't fun during the storm but afterwards we laughed!

Editing was all done on my iPad with iMovie! It's the only thing I have that can edit 1080p movies since my computer(s) are too slow.


----------

